# Elinchrom announcing a new product February 25th



## LDS (Feb 20, 2020)

Elinchrom is going to announce a new product on February 25th, it looks to be a new monolight.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2020)

No batterypack! No batterypack! No batterypack!


----------



## LDS (Feb 25, 2020)

Elinchom announced its new midrange monolights, ELC 125 and 500:









ELC 125 / ELC 500 - PR


Master your next adventure with the new generation of Elinchrom studio flash units.




www.elinchrom.com





Nothing breathtaking - adding TTL, anyway. I wonder if they will add a "250" model later or not.


----------



## hne (Mar 3, 2020)

LDS said:


> Elinchom announced its new midrange monolights, ELC 125 and 500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With both models adjustable down to 7Ws and the higher-powered model recharging faster, I don't see any reason for a 250Ws model in between.


----------

